# Well This will Not Buff Out



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Well after 10 years of ownership I'm now beginning to lose the will to keep on top of my Renault Trafic as vandals are winning this one.
It's been shot at now a total of 14 times with 5 making contact. The windscreen has been temporarily patched with a resin kit for now.
The van is parked right outside my living room window and the van is the only thing that has been it, Also there is a Q3 parked on the drive which has never been touched. Not had a run in with anyone but we do have a row of houses opposite that I think it might be coming from...! (Time will tell)
I cannot really have the damage fixed yet as I'm expecting it to happen again. I have a screen cover over the windscreen when van not being used and have put CCTV up covering every angle possible.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Nightmare mate. I probably know the answer to this but were the Police interested?


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Shots appear to be head on mate, so if nobody walking/driving past then it's most likely from the opposite neighbour. Now if those shots are narrowly missing your person then the police will have to take it more seriously than criminal damage. We are on a public family forum so Ill refrain from saying more! Any teenagers or 20 something's living opposite?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I'd be keeping an eye out, find out where from then video them doing it. Once you have evidence call police tell them you or a passer by was shot at and you have evidence. They'll be round quick smart.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Nightmare mate. I probably know the answer to this but were the Police interested?


Correct - Not Really.. Nothing to go on..!


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

You must tell them that someone has a possible firearm and is shooting at you, a catapult is considered a firearm now. 
Study the CCTV also, if they are council houses the council will also want to know about this, my guess is the parents don't know and a visit from the council with a warning of eviction letter and a police report works wonders. 

My father had his pride and joy caravan peppered with around 30 pellet dents in the side, the police did respond and even found who was gulity, his airgun was confiscated but no further action was taken and my father had to stump up the £700 to get his caravan fixed, the police said a civil action would get a result but as this guy was unemployed in a council house and had no money it would just be a waste of my fathers time, most annoying and my dad wouldn't let me go and "talk to" him. It was one of the occasions where I wished I had disobeyed him.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

suds said:


> Shots appear to be head on mate, so if nobody walking/driving past then it's most likely from the opposite neighbour. Now if those shots are narrowly missing your person then the police will have to take it more seriously than criminal damage. We are on a public family forum so Ill refrain from saying more! Any teenagers or 20 something's living opposite?


Yes have my suspicions but will have to wait for some good evidence...


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Vossman said:


> You must tell them that someone has a possible firearm and is shooting at you, a catapult is considered a firearm now.
> Study the CCTV also, if they are council houses the council will also want to know about this, my guess is the parents don't know and a visit from the council with a warning of eviction letter and a police report works wonders.
> 
> My father had his pride and joy caravan peppered with around 30 pellet dents in the side, the police did respond and even found who was gulity, his airgun was confiscated but no further action was taken and my father had to stump up the £700 to get his caravan fixed, the police said a civil action would get a result but as this guy was unemployed in a council house and had no money it would just be a waste of my fathers time, most annoying and my dad wouldn't let me go and "talk to" him. It was one of the occasions where I wished I had disobeyed him.


I hope I do catch them as my first call would be to the police telling them that they have shot at my house and know who they are so possibly the ARV would kick there door in and arrest them, Which to me would make a good video. Up to now there is about £800 in damage.
They are private houses so council a not interested...


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

Darlofan said:


> I'd be keeping an eye out, find out where from then video them doing it. Once you have evidence call police tell them you or a passer by was shot at and you have evidence. They'll be round quick smart.


I sure will be doing. And once I have the evidence I will be on the phone to them.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

That doesn't look like a ball bearing damage to me. It is far too deep. I would say that has been done with an air rifle. For someone to do damage as bad as that, they would have to be stood right in front of the van, and I still don't think it would cause damage as extensive as that. Call the police, tell them someone has been firing a gun at your van. Time will tell if plod are in the least bit interested.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

I had a black widow and some 3/8 ball bearings years ago. I never used it for the purchased intention but it will easily do deeper damage than that, but it would be a wider impact too. Depends what bearings the scrote has used but it's also not out of the question to rule out an air rifle/pistol over short distance as ridders suggests.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

ridders66 said:


> That doesn't look like a ball bearing damage to me. It is far too deep. I would say that has been done with an air rifle. For someone to do damage as bad as that, they would have to be stood right in front of the van, and I still don't think it would cause damage as extensive as that. Call the police, tell them someone has been firing a gun at your van. Time will tell if plod are in the least bit interested.


Defiantly ball bearings every time the damage occurs we end up picking them up from around the van. I'm just woundering what the hell they are using.
I have had the police out to look at the damage and they have said without evidence CCTV it's hard to prove. Also I have shown them the 12 ball bearings that we have found around the van. If someone had been within 100ft of the van they would be on CCTV. Just waiting for them to slip up now.
Unless you hand it to the police on a plate there is very little they will do.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> I had a black widow and some 3/8 ball bearings years ago. I never used it for the purchased intention but it will easily do deeper damage than that, but it would be a wider impact too. Depends what bearings the scrote has used but it's also not out of the question to rule out an air rifle/pistol over short distance as ridders suggests.


These are what we have found around the van and the fragment of glass that come from the impact...


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Those are ball bearings alright. Impossible to tell the diameter in a photo but if they are 3/8" I would have imagined a bigger impact so they might be from further away that you think (or fired with a limp wrist). Could these be richocheting off another target/landmark?
I remember an episode of Countryfile years ago when farmers had poachers or such on their land and they went to investigate and the were shot at in their Landrovers with these ball bearings from catapults from great distance. Lethal bits of kit.


----------



## 66Cobra (May 27, 2012)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Those are ball bearings alright. Impossible to tell the diameter in a photo but if they are 3/8" I would have imagined a bigger impact so they might be from further away that you think (or fired with a limp wrist). Could these be richocheting off another target/landmark?
> I remember an episode of Countryfile years ago when farmers had poachers or such on their land and they went to investigate and the were shot at in their Landrovers with these ball bearings from catapults from great distance. Lethal bits of kit.


It is definitely targeted at the van as we are overlooked from a row of 3 story house's with line of sight about 90 meters away. Need I say more.
Just need the proof...


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Many years ago I was driving a courtesy car from the garage I was at and what I thought was a stone chip banged the screen very loudly. When I stopped I was surprised at the size of the impact mark and spotted traces of lead in the centre. I called the police and they were there in a minute demanding to know exactly where it happened. An official statement followed and the next day the forensics arrived to confiscate the screen. It turns out teenagers were taking pot shots with an air rifle at cars on the dual carriageway and a woman at taken a hit through an open car window. Even now I can't believe how stupid the kids are.


----------

